# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Reputation award limits

## dip11

Hi,

I've been trying to give rep to romperstomper since a while now but can't.
He's helped me in 2 different threads over a 2 days but I was only able to award him a point once because I "need to spread reputation around more before giving again".
Now I realize that safeguard is there to prevent someone making an alt account and spamming rep points.

However, could it be done that there's a time limit, say 5 days or 1 week when you become able to give rep to the same person again without having given to someone else?
Afterall, the current system wouldn't prevent you from giving to A then B then A then B etc, so it doesn't really prevent abuse.

Certainly one way for me to give a point to romperstomper would be to give to someone else first, but legitimately, I couldn't as of present.

The last time I gave him a point: 17 days ago. Been trying to give him another for a different thread ever since...

Thanks for reading

----------


## romperstomper

I'm not in a position to address your request but I can tell you that, whilst I appreciate the thought, I couldn't care less about rep. A simple thank you is always enough.  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

> I'm not in a position to address your request but I can tell you that, whilst I appreciate the thought, I couldn't care less about rep. A simple thank you is always enough.



I couldn't agree more.

----------


## john55

I agree with Dip11, the system sholud be "changed" because we are talking about different threads. or let's assume we are in the same thread and someone helps you with different solutions, so why I can't say "thank you" twice (giving the rep points!)?
just wondering...

----------


## zbor

But behind giving rep to users maybe there should be Like (and/or don't like) button on the posts... Like posts awarding...

----------


## john55

or helpful post, and if you find it helpful the system should do something!

----------

